
AP photographer Max Desfor dies at 104 - brudgers
https://apnews.com/c5ae198557264a049101ce1caf74c3c7
======
danielvf
Occasional annoying ads, but 25 of his photos, many of which I recognise:

[http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/remembering-iconic-
pho...](http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/remembering-iconic-photos-
photojournalist-max-desfor-gallery-1.3829881)

~~~
aplorbust
Without the annoying ads. Source: AMP, no Javascript, CSS, etc.
[http://www.nydailynews.com/amp/life-style/remembering-
iconic...](http://www.nydailynews.com/amp/life-style/remembering-iconic-
photos-photojournalist-max-desfor-gallery-1.3829881)

[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829857.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829857.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/pyongyang-
north-korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829858.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829858.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/yangji-
korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829859.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829859.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/sunchon-
north-korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829860.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829860.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/naktong-
river-south-korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829861.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829861.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/seoul-
south-korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829862.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829862.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/seoul-
south-korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829863.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829863.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/manhattan-
new-york.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829864.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829864.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/okinawa-
japan.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830702.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830702.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829866.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829866.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/seoul-
south-korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829867.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829867.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/pusan-
korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829868.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829868.1519117534!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/tokyo-
bay-japan.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829869.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829869.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/seoul-
south-korea.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829870.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829870.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/tokyo-
japan.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829871.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829871.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/prime-
minister-jawaharlal-nehru-mahatma-gandhi.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829872.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829872.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/new-
delhi-india.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829874.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829874.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/taipei-
taiwan.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829875.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829875.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/okinawa-
japan.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829877.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3829877.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/tinian-
northern-mariana-islands.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830092.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830092.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/hiroshima-
japan.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830093.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830093.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/hiroshima-
japan.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830094.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830094.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/hiroshima-
japan.jpg)
[http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830095.15191175...](http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3830095.1519117535!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/villa-
guardamangia-malta.jpg)

~~~
pmarreck
Sorry to use a meme, but... the hero we don't deserve. Thanks!

